# Question about August races



## BrokenSpoke (Jun 28, 2002)

I was looking on the socalcycling.com website and ran across these two races in August:

08/20 Rose Bowl RR Pasadena 
08/21 Rose Bowl Criterium Pasadena

I am planning on traveling to Huntington Beach in August to visit my brother and thought I might take in a couple of races while I was there. What can anyone tell me about these two races? I will be racing Cat 3. 

Thanks.


----------



## BrokenSpoke (Jun 28, 2002)

No one knows anything about these two races???


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

*No*

But there are "races" every tuesday and thurs at the rosebowl..... I'll ask around.


----------



## uhkuhjillion (Aug 9, 2004)

They used to do the rose bowl races every year back in the 80's. The promoter is trying to bring them back but hasn't had much luck. Apparently they have put those races on the schedule a couple times the last few years and they didn't happen. I recently heard through word of mouth the the promoter only gives a 50/50 chance of them happening. So I wouldn't plan on scheduling a trip around them. If they happen the road race will actually be a loop no more than 5 miles.

Manhattan Beach GP is a big popular race, A semi hilly crit. If you like riding hills the West LA college crit is good. I'm not too good at guessing distances and grades but I would say that West LA has a 10-12 percent grade about .25 mile long on a course that is a little over a mile in distance. Lots of people get dropped quickly, but it is great watching racers suffer up that hill.

Road Racing in So Cal starts at the end of January and the season is actually slowing down now, it's starting to get pretty hot. I think a lot of people start getting burnt out now and go off doing summer vacation stuff, but there are a few good races in July and August.


----------

